# Why do my legs ache at night?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I keep waking up ds because my legs are so achey and I just HAVE to move!

What could be wrong? Am I missing some mineral or something?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Try a liquid calcium-magnesium or calcium-magnesium-zinc supplement.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Walk during the day and avoid sugar.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would do magnesium by itself. Calcium and magnesium compete for uptake and calcium generally wins. Calcium causes muscles to contract, magnesium allows them to relax. Most of us are mag deficient...this is especially true for those with menstrual cramps, chronic headaches, muscles aches and cramps and heart murmurs.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

Sounds like restless leg syndrome. It can be a primary issue, or a secondary (that you're deficient in a mineral or other underlying condition). My DH has it, and after a few years of exploring natural remedies, and trying everything under the sun, he finally had to get on prescription meds to get any sleep at night.

Natural Calm is a great mag supplement and can help relax as well. It also helps with bowel regularity.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I would do magnesium by itself. Calcium and magnesium compete for uptake and calcium generally wins. Calcium causes muscles to contract, magnesium allows them to relax. Most of us are mag deficient...this is especially true for those with menstrual cramps, chronic headaches, muscles aches and cramps and heart murmurs.

You can also take Epsom salt baths to increase magnesium. I did these almost every night last winter. It SO helped me relax before bed. (Also helps with constipation)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, NaturalCalm is the supplement I recommend. Epsom salt soaks work too as you can get great results with magnesium transdermally.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I had legs aches and found out I was anemic. I've heard the magnesium deficiency is common.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Restless Legs Syndrome is caused by an iron deficiency in a specific part of the brain. Sometimes taking an iron supplement can help.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
Yes, NaturalCalm is the supplement I recommend. Epsom salt soaks work too as you can get great results with magnesium transdermally.









ITA!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i had this problem my whole life! is started taking a cal/mag supplement a few years ago and it was cured instantly!


----------

